# Why would you do that



## Emanresu

How would you say "Why would you do that?" in Finnish?

I could guess at it

Micksi ______ sinä Tehdä sen.

I don't know the word for would.

Kiitos


----------



## jonquiliser

"Would" is expressed through a verb conjugation which takes -isi- :

tehdä, tek|ee -> *tekisi* 
+ t (for you): _tekisit_

Miksi (sinä) tekisit sen? 

I think that should be, roughly speaking, adequate - but do bear in mind that my Finnish is rather rough


----------



## jfm

The alternate order *Miksi sinä sen tekisit?* works, too.

---
jfm


----------



## Hakro

Your suggestion and explanation are perfect, Jonquiliser!


----------



## Hakro

jfm said:


> The alternate order *Miksi sinä sen tekisit?* works, too.
> 
> ---
> jfm


Yes, but the meaning is slightly different.

Also *Miksi sen tekisit sinä?* is possible but the meaning is again slightly different.


----------



## jfm

Hakro said:


> Yes, but the meaning is slightly different.



There would be a difference in emphasis, but either word order works as a translation of English "Why would you do that?" as we don't know the exact context.

---
jfm


----------



## Hakro

That's right, Jfm, that's what I tried to say: In Finnish we can express by word order something that in English (and many other languages) can be expressed only by emphasis.


----------

